# ok dumb vent question



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had a chat with my boss on friday who likes to google everything but has no actual plumbing exp. we were talking code (Philadelphia PA) about how far can u be from the stack for fixtures before u have to vent ..I told him 5 feet he said wrong 6 feet but I havent seen any updates on code for this anyone else know? I appreciate all feedback thanks


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Still no intro? I'm pretty sure you're not a plumber, post an intro to prove you belong and maybe someone will help you. Your question is pretty basic, if you are installing plumbing systems you should know that.


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

thought i did post a intro...**** sorry and ya i know its five feet for 1 1/2 inch in phila but i thought 2 inch as well

intro posted


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We'll if you say your a plumber that is an extremely dumb question. That's usually in plumbing 101 class.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

zero5854 said:


> thought i did post a intro...**** sorry and ya i know its five feet for 1 1/2 inch in phila but i thought 2 inch as well intro posted


it's 6 feet on a 2 in arm with a 1 1/2 trap that's why on cast we never use 1 1/2 all 2 in .


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

zero5854 said:


> Had a chat with my boss on friday who likes to google everything but has no actual plumbing exp. we were talking code (Philadelphia PA) about how far can u be from the stack for fixtures before u have to vent ..I told him 5 feet he said wrong 6 feet but I havent seen any updates on code for this anyone else know? I appreciate all feedback thanks


And your intro says over 18 years a plumber?

Seriously?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i can't even understand the question..? :confused1:


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> it's 6 feet on a 2 in arm with a 1 1/2 trap that's why on cast we never use 1 1/2 all 2 in .


ya but i always did five foot and yes i know that was just throwing that in there as extra info...but thx


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

Plumb Bob said:


> And your intro says over 18 years a plumber?
> 
> Seriously?


whats that gotta do with anything u know the codes change so quick its hard to keep up plus i deal with 3 dif counties come on now dam


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

zero5854 said:


> whats that gotta do with anything u know the codes change so quick its hard to keep up plus i deal with 3 dif counties come on now dam


Remedial questions


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

wow. just wow, and your "boss" doesn't even know this? Is your boss your wife and are you a total hack or what?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Seriously any plumber who's really a plumber should have a code book, and we all should have internet access... Most codes should be available online, or by asking your "boss"... Or calling the inspections group. I'm up for helping out any fellow brothers/sisters in the plumbing trade but not impersonators or DIYers.. 

I get tired of hearing the "my boss will think I'm dumb" excuse if i ask him this question.. He's your BOSS for a reason! There to mentor and teach you everything to ensure you're competent for the job... He needs to be able to trust you, and if you have to lie about your skill level your only hurting yourself, your customers, and the person who puts food on your table.... 

Swallow your pride and be judged by your boss ... Trust me its better than being judged by thousands of people online ... 

I used to ask plenty of questions... Guess what the result was? I learned a whole bunch... If after 18 years you don't know how to ask questions then wtf do you know ??


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ya this is a green question...:blink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

zero5854 said:


> Had a chat with my boss on friday who likes to google everything but has no actual plumbing exp. we were talking code (Philadelphia PA) about how far can u be from the stack for fixtures before u have to vent ..I told him 5 feet he said wrong 6 feet but I havent seen any updates on code for this anyone else know? I appreciate all feedback thanks


Why did you post a link to a web site store front, what is your purpose?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

zero5854 said:


> Had a chat with my boss on friday who likes to google everything but has no actual plumbing exp. we were talking code (Philadelphia PA) about how far can u be from the stack for fixtures before u have to vent ..I told him 5 feet he said wrong 6 feet but I havent seen any updates on code for this anyone else know? I appreciate all feedback thanks


Not sure I understand you. Let me ask you this. What venting method would you be using in the scenario you described? ALL fixtures MUST be vented, so lets get that out of the way first, regardless if it's connected to a stack. 

Sometimes the stack is also the vent, sometimes it is not. As far as max distance the trap can be from the vent, your code book will have these distances listed for you. 

If were a plumber, you would know this...but you don't.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I was always taught to run 4" double wall vent thru the ceiling...but I dunno! BTW what are we talking about I just woke up.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> it's 6 feet on a 2 in arm with a 1 1/2 trap that's why on cast we never use 1 1/2 all 2 in .


That would be correct if the trap was 2", and reduce to 1 1/2" on the trap inlet.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

zero5854 said:


> Had a chat with my boss on friday who likes to google everything but has no actual plumbing exp. we were talking code (Philadelphia PA) about how far can u be from the stack for fixtures before u have to vent ..I told him 5 feet he said wrong 6 feet but I havent seen any updates on code for this anyone else know? I appreciate all feedback thanks


I'm still don't get it.... 18 years experience and one boss who is a Google plumber.... really? What's next, used reclaimed water for ice maker? Looks like I need to update my code books.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> That would be correct if the trap was 2", and reduce to 1 1/2" on the trap inlet. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


no it's 2 in arm with 11/2 trap here


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It is to your trap weir to the vent, has to stay full size like I stated before

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey...he's a FLYERS fan... go ahead..beat him up..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's ok , I'm a Bruins Fan

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> View attachment 30927
> 
> 
> It is to your trap weir to the vent, has to stay full size like I stated before
> ...


 Is your code adopted from UPC? Our distances are:

1.25" - 5'
1.5" - 6'
2" - 8'
3" - 12'
4" - 16'

1/4" slope up to 2"
1/8" 3"-6"
1/16" 8" or more.

Our code is adopted from ICC.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Wow. Our distances are: 1.25" - 5' 1.5" - 6' 2" - 8' 3" - 12' 4" - 16'


Regardless what your code may be, my point is that the branch + trap must remain the same size throughout it's developed length to its trap weir.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

1 1/4" drains? Interesting. 1 1/2" min in Ma, 1 1/4" vents allowed.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Regardless what your code may be, my point is that the branch + trap must remain the same size throughout it's developed length to its trap weir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 I was asking what code council is your code adopted from? I was also showing you the differences.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We've got our own, ain't she pretty?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Is your code adopted from UPC? Our distances are:
> 
> 1.25" - 5'
> 1.5" - 6'
> ...


Here in Florida is the same way, adopted from ICC.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> It is to your trap weir to the vent, has to stay full size like I stated before Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 my mistake it is 6 feet for 1 1/2 8 feet for two 2006 IPC table 906.1


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Easy way to remember, at 1/4"/foot drop, it cannot exceed it's diameter to create a siphon


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

From what I remember being on the field commercial wise. 1 1/2" arm from the stack can't exceed 3' 6" to fixture, and 2" can't exceed 5' from stack to fixture.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> From what I remember being on the field commercial wise. 1 1/2" arm from the stack can't exceed 3' 6" to fixture, and 2" can't exceed 5' from stack to fixture.


?????????????

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> ?????????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


What? Lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> From what I remember being on the field commercial wise. 1 1/2" arm from the stack can't exceed 3' 6" to fixture, and 2" can't exceed 5' from stack to fixture.


God in Texas right? Now I can see why.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> ?????????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Waste and vent stack does that make sense? The dirty arm distance to fixture


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> God in Texas right? Now I can see why.


Actually I did a lot of my apprenticeship in Colorado and Los Angeles. You don't line Texas?


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

arie stratus said:


> Actually I did a lot of my apprenticeship in Colorado and Los Angeles. You don't line Texas?


Like


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> God in Texas right? Now I can see why.


Ok, it shouldn't make a difference between commercial or residential on your distances from your trap weir and your vent. In Ma 1 1/2" -5', 2"-6', 3"-8', 4"-10'

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Ok, it shouldn't make a difference between commercial or residential on your distances from your trap weir and your vent. In Ma 1 1/2" -5', 2"-6', 3"-8', 4"-10'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


What year code book are you guys looking at? just wondering. The measurements I gave were a fact at one time.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Here in Florida is the same way, adopted from ICC.


Posted 3/24/2014 and yes, I do like Texas.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Posted 3/24/2014 and yes, I do like Texas.


Oh well I'm quoting UPC sorry. Dallas is fun woo hoo


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> What year code book are you guys looking at? just wondering. The measurements I gave were a fact at one time.


I'm in Ma , we have our own code

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm in Ma , we have our own code
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


How can we be united as the protectors of society? the whole nation should be on UPC in my opinion. 👷


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> How can we be united as the protectors of society? the whole nation should be on UPC in my opinion. ddc77


Does the UPC allow AAV's?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Does the UPC allow AAV's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Sure hope so!


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Does the UPC allow AAV's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


The only time I put those on was in residential. In commercial we had to run a foot vent. For island sinks and such. The UPC does not allow a studor vent


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Sure hope so!


And that's the reason why we have our own code. No AAV's thank god. Real plumbing here

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> And that's the reason why we have our own code. No AAV's thank god. Real plumbing here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Real hydronic heating up here..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> And that's the reason why we have our own code. No AAV's thank god. Real plumbing here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I see that's coming.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Real hydronic heating up here..


??

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Sure hope so!


That's the easy way out. Kids these days Lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

arie stratus said:


> How can we be united as the protectors of society? the whole nation should be on UPC in my opinion. 👷



you know Dallas is under the IPC , right? :laughing:


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

justme said:


> you know Dallas is under the IPC , right? :laughing:


Is it really? That's good to know because I'm going to go ahead and get my masters. I better look at what study material I need jeez


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

justme said:


> you know Dallas is under the IPC , right? :laughing:



I thought the whole Texas was under UPC


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> I thought the whole Texas was under UPC


That's what I thought I better talk to my buddies at work


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

you both thought wrong, there's only a few cities under the UPC the rest of the state is under the IPC


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

justme said:


> you both thought wrong, there's only a few cities under the UPC the rest of the state is under the IPC


Damn.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

arie stratus said:


> Is it really? That's good to know because I'm going to go ahead and get my masters. I better look at what study material I need jeez


You have a fairly recent journeyman # , have you had it for 2 years yet?


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

justme said:


> You have a fairly recent journeyman # , have you had it for 2 years yet?


Hey how did you find that? I got the Texas license in 2011. I was a journeyman licensed in Los Angeles


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

arie stratus said:


> Hey how did you find that? I got the Texas license in 2011. I was a journeyman licensed in Los Angeles



all licenses are public knowledge in Texas , all you need is a name and you can look license #, address and phone number at the TDLR website. Personally I wouldn't post my full name online for all to see in a public forum, just something to think about.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

justme said:


> all licenses are public knowledge in Texas , all you need is a name and you can look license #, address and phone number at the TDLR website. Personally I wouldn't post my full name online for all to see in a public forum, just something to think about.


I don't remember posting my full name. Or was it the Ariel attacks account?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Your bio dude


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

redbeardplumber said:


> Your bio dude


Damn


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

GOD needs to get his **** together. lol


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

justme said:


> GOD needs to get his **** together. lol


I am a knuckle head. How do I get to my bio?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

user cp at the top right of the page


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

justme said:


> user cp at the top right of the page


Was using my tablet got on a real computer all fixed. Yeaaassssssss


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

zero5854 said:


> Had a chat with my boss on friday who likes to google everything but has no actual plumbing exp. we were talking code (Philadelphia PA) about how far can u be from the stack for fixtures before u have to vent ..I told him 5 feet he said wrong 6 feet but I havent seen any updates on code for this anyone else know? I appreciate all feedback thanks


I just wanted to show this UPC code yay


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> GOD needs to get his **** together. lol


Somebody is going to want that for a sig line in the P&R section. :laughing:


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Some states use UPC, some states use IBC, some states have independent plumbing codes.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> And that's the reason why we have our own code. No AAV's thank god. Real plumbing here Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Don't forget another big difference is MA doesn't allow PVC for commercial either. Unless it changed in the last few years. PVC is only allowed on harsh chemical drains in commercial. Like soda machines & nail salons.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Don't forget another big difference is MA doesn't allow PVC for commercial either. Unless it changed in the last few years. PVC is only allowed on harsh chemical drains in commercial. Like soda machines & nail salons.


why?


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> why?


In Cali PVC is not legal on commercial projects.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> why?


Cause we like real pipe

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Cause we like real pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yea we know in Maine you boys like the big black pipe. :laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> In Cali PVC is not legal on commercial projects.


that doesn't answer the question. On underground up to twelve inch PVC will out preform cast and it will not rot. So the question would be why will they not allow it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> that doesn't answer the question. On underground up to twelve inch PVC will out preform cast and it will not rot. So the question would be why will they not allow it.



I'm taking an educated guess here, but I would say it has to do with the fact cast iron is ten times stronger than pvc. I mean it is earthquake country out there.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> that doesn't answer the question. On underground up to twelve inch PVC will out preform cast and it will not rot. So the question would be why will they not allow it.


Under ground. Yes


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> that doesn't answer the question. On underground up to twelve inch PVC will out preform cast and it will not rot. So the question would be why will they not allow it.


Also for fire reasons and cast iron has a much stronger supporting system for high rises etc. I love cast iron. I rather work with that than plastic any day. No glue no fumes no mess and the repairs are far easier.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Also for fire reasons and cast iron has a much stronger supporting system for high rises etc. I love cast iron. I rather work with that than plastic any day. No glue no fumes no mess and the repairs are far easier.


 the only benefit is noise. Flame spread is a issue that comes into play when you have a open plenum return. But this doesn't an sewer the question. I have done a lot of work with both but above ground I prefer cast but why use cast on urnials if you have to lead the joints. Caustic acids don't effect it and again it won't rust. The only thing that effects PVC is heat and we all know the reason why this is not a issue. Underground is a lot easer with PVC and is easer to modify. Just saying I don't see anything in any of the codes that makes good sense for the argument of no PVC on commercial.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> that doesn't answer the question. On underground up to twelve inch PVC will out preform cast and it will not rot. So the question would be why will they not allow it.


Fire/ smoke is one reason but one big reason is cast takes much longer to install. The union is very strong here in Ma. The board won't admit that is the reason why plastic is not allowed but I highly suspect it to be. 
Aquatherm was recently allowed for water piping in commercial building here though.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Ok, it shouldn't make a difference between commercial or residential on your distances from your trap weir and your vent. In Ma 1 1/2" -5', 2"-6', 3"-8', 4"-10'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


In kantucky 11/4"=2'-6"
11/2"=3'-6"
2"=5'-0"
3"=6'-0"
4"=10'-0" 
Trap to vent distances


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> the only benefit is noise. Flame spread is a issue that comes into play when you have a open plenum return. But this doesn't an sewer the question. I have done a lot of work with both but above ground I prefer cast but why use cast on urnials if you have to lead the joints. Caustic acids don't effect it and again it won't rust. The only thing that effects PVC is heat and we all know the reason why this is not a issue. Underground is a lot easer with PVC and is easer to modify. Just saying I don't see anything in any of the codes that makes good sense for the argument of no PVC on commercial.


Why would I have to lead the joint for a urinal? Why not install a tapped sand tee and galvanized nipple. Never seen some one lead a joint for a urinal.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

sparky said:


> In kantucky 11/4"=2'-6"
> 11/2"=3'-6"
> 2"=5'-0"
> 3"=6'-0"
> ...


Thank you Lol UPC


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> Fire/ smoke is one reason but one big reason is cast takes much longer to install. The union is very strong here in Ma. The board won't admit that is the reason why plastic is not allowed but I highly suspect it to be. Aquatherm was recently allowed for water piping in commercial building here though.


 I agree on the labor reason. There is no code worthy reason not to have it in commercial applications. Aqua therm has a very low flame spread it looks like it will be around to stay. I will use it iffy pans out for five years.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Got a mixed use building in downtown AH, all beautiftully done in PVC, drain,waste,vent.. some minor re modeling done, new floor drains installed with exposed trap in garage below.. looks like sh!t.. started to leaks.. and dripped on expensive cars.. replaced one with PVC fittings and pipe. Image if it was rotton away underground and who know for how many years trying to out smelling order coming from it..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

justme said:


> Yea we know in Maine you boys like the big black pipe. :laughing:



Haaaaaa, I'm in Ma. Not Me

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Why would I have to lead the joint for a urinal? Why not install a tapped sand tee and galvanized nipple. Never seen some one lead a joint for a urinal.


It's done all the time in Ma. Sometimes the layout does not work out to take it off a lav waste. The joints get leaded to a point of dilution and can switch back over to no hub or copper vent 6" above flood level. That's the way it is in Ma and I don't see it changing anytime soon. Plumber Tim, I think your correct on your theory of the plumbing board and unions with C.I.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Why would I have to lead the joint for a urinal? Why not install a tapped sand tee and galvanized nipple. Never seen some one lead a joint for a urinal.


If your Moving back to Ma ya better study up on some of the codes.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> If your Moving back to Ma ya better study up on some of the codes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


You Massachusetts plumber are really behind in the times. The dark ages are over hello


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> You Massachusetts plumber are really behind in the times. The dark ages are over hello


Welcome back to the Dark Ages then. I like our code and I think some of the old school methods keep our plumbers skills sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Welcome back to the Dark Ages then. I like our code and I think some of the old school methods keep our plumbers skills sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Same in some area here.. mostly backazzward...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There at least 40 years behind,plumbing skills can stay sharp no matter what the proses. If you stay in the dark ages when you move to the real world you will regret it.


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

justme said:


> Yea we know in Maine you boys like the big black pipe. :laughing:


MA is mass nice try , Texas shouldn't use PVC because it expands 3/8" per 10ft per 100 degree Fahrenheit .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> There at least 40 years behind,plumbing skills can stay sharp no matter what the proses. If you stay in the dark ages when you move to the real world you will regret it.


Our spelling is current when we spell . " they're " is the proper word to use, I guess spelling doesn't matter in Texas.. As to us being 40 years behind I beg to differ.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Our spelling is current when we spell . " they're " is the proper word to use, I guess spelling doesn't matter in Texas.. As to us being 40 years behind I beg to differ. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 nice try but facts are facts no matter how you spell it. By the way Texas isn't where I'm at but it is a lot better climate.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> nice try but facts are facts no matter how you spell it. By the way Texas isn't where I'm at but it is a lot better climate.


I guess my paper pushing non- tradesman butt is going to educate you on how Ma is so far ahead of everybody's code. Just look at our state website sometime, it is very informative, get a look at our code sometime, you may be very surprised , also just check any boiler manufacture on how we are so far behind, there is a whole section on Ma installs that I think any state that gets snow loads should follow. Educate yourself my man and quit being so ignorany

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> There at least 40 years behind,plumbing skills can stay sharp no matter what the proses. If you stay in the dark ages when you move to the real world you will regret it.



I would LOVE to to know your theory on why Ma plumbers are 40 years behind? Enlighten me please.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I would LOVE to to know your theory on why Ma plumbers are 40 years behind? Enlighten me please. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


the dissuasion was about drainage. The reason for the comment was to state how far behind in the use of materials that you are. Cast iron is out dated and not the material of choice in most of the country. The conversation came to a question why still use it and nobody has a code worthy answer. The only thing any body could say was flame spread. One comment mentioned weight load but that was ruled out because any pipe has to be mounted to take weight load. The statement that you seem to take offense to still stands the restriction of PVC seems unwarranted. Cast is not the material of choice and it ha sent been sense the late 70,s. It's more time consuming, it is more costly to install and it is effected by chemicals more harshly. Rot is a major concern also. This is why we were talking about why PVC is not allowed on commercial work.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> the dissuasion was about drainage. The reason for the comment was to state how far behind in the use of materials that you are. Cast iron is out dated and not the material of choice in most of the country. The conversation came to a question why still use it and nobody has a code worthy answer. The only thing any body could say was flame spread. One comment mentioned weight load but that was ruled out because any pipe has to be mounted to take weight load. The statement that you seem to take offense to still stands the restriction of PVC seems unwarranted. Cast is not the material of choice and it ha sent been sense the late 70,s. It's more time consuming, it is more costly to install and it is effected by chemicals more harshly. Rot is a major concern also. This is why we were talking about why PVC is not allowed on commercial work.


What's wrong with more time consuming and cost???? $$$$$$ , as for being effected by chemicals , we allow PVC on Derain lines for barber, Solon, manicure, pedicure, and photo labs ( if they exist) and beer and soda drains, to a point of dilution.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> What's wrong with more time consuming and cost???? $$$$$$ , as for being effected by chemicals , we allow PVC on Derain lines for barber, Solon, manicure, pedicure, and photo labs ( if they exist) and beer and soda drains, to a point of dilution. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


yes more time means more money but when you have a product that is known to be inferior ( underground) mainly why exclude the other type? It isn't because it hasn't proven its self. It is not because it doesn't meet code requirements. It is more than likely a behind doors deal with unions to keep labor cost up. Don't get me wrong I am all for protecting the tradesman but in a more balanced way. Excluding products that have proven to be superior over a extended time period should be snuffed out it is detrimental to the trade. Technology has advanced our trade a lot in the last 31 plus years in this trade and you have to keep up to survive. If we kept that mentality we would still be putting old heat exchangers and lithium bromide cooling systems in.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> yes more time means more money but when you have a product that is known to be inferior ( underground) mainly why exclude the other type? It isn't because it hasn't proven its self. It is not because it doesn't meet code requirements. It is more than likely a behind doors deal with unions to keep labor cost up. Don't get me wrong I am all for protecting the tradesman but in a more balanced way. Excluding products that have proven to be superior over a extended time period should be snuffed out it is detrimental to the trade. Technology has advanced our trade a lot in the last 31 plus years in this trade and you have to keep up to survive. If we kept that mentality we would still be putting old heat exchangers and lithium bromide cooling systems in.


I love cast iron


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> I love cast iron


I don't disagree that wasn't the question at hand. It still doesn't hold up as good as PVC underground. I will give a example of what I am talking about. In 1989 I worked on a three story hospital addition all PVC to date very little plugged drains. In 2003 I ran a 84 bed addition to the same hospital to date not one plugged drain other than hair in a sink. Older part which was from 1974 threw1983 all cast I have replaced,repaired and even saw cut floor and removed old cast and replaced with PVC. In some areas cast vents totally plugged with rust other areas pipe and fittings cracked and the only thing holding them together is the bands. This is why I asked the original question


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> I don't disagree that wasn't the question at hand. It still doesn't hold up as good as PVC underground. I will give a example of what I am talking about. In 1989 I worked on a three story hospital addition all PVC to date very little plugged drains. In 2003 I ran a 84 bed addition to the same hospital to date not one plugged drain other than hair in a sink. Older part which was from 1974 threw1983 all cast I have replaced,repaired and even saw cut floor and removed old cast and replaced with PVC. In some areas cast vents totally plugged with rust other areas pipe and fittings cracked and the only thing holding them together is the bands. This is why I asked the original question


Cast iron under ground sucks. It rots and collapses within time. I know because I tried snake out an old Wendy's restaurant back in the day and the whole system was compromised. Me know


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Cast iron under ground sucks. It rots and collapses within time. I know because I tried snake out an old Wendy's restaurant back in the day and the whole system was compromised. Me know



This all started from a Dumb Vent Question. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> This all started from a Dumb Vent Question. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


It was so dumb we ventured into another topic. Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

arie stratus said:


> It was so dumb we ventured into another topic. Lol


 Don't need any stinky pump on the return line!


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Don't need any stinky pump on the return line!


What?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Cast iron under ground sucks. It rots and collapses within time. I know because I tried snake out an old Wendy's restaurant back in the day and the whole system was compromised. Me know


that is one of the reasons it is inferior to PVC underground. Everybody here has converted over 90% of the time.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Will PVC look like this in 50 years? That's above ground too if you notice.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Will PVC look like this in 50 years? That's above ground too if you notice.


yep that's what I have been saying. The only time I have seen PVC fail was from hi heat. It was a boiler blowdown directly int a floor sink which is illegal to do in the first place.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> yep that's what I have been saying. The only time I have seen PVC fail was from hi heat. It was a boiler blowdown directly int a floor sink which is illegal to do in the first place.


Schedule 80 CPVC is legal


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

arie stratus said:


> Schedule 80 CPVC is legal


Oh and as long as cold water is being injected into the drain or mixed with the blow down


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Oh and as long as cold water is being injected into the drain or mixed with the blow down


code says that no water shall be introduced to the drainage system above 140 deg. Anytime you get into this situation a fluid cooler is required.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> code says that no water shall be introduced to the drainage system above 140 deg. Anytime you get into this situation a fluid cooler is required.


I thought I just did that


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

arie stratus said:


> I thought I just did that


Said


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> I thought I just did that


 you did sch 40 would be ok too


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> code says that no water shall be introduced to the drainage system above 140 deg. Anytime you get into this situation a fluid cooler is required.


150F for us, but that's because we use C.I. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> 150F for us, but that's because we use C.I. Lol. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


nice try but this is for cast iron too there is no difference in the code between the two. Had a engineer try to tell me you could use cast for ten feet then go to plastic. He said by that by time it would cool down. I showed him the code and he drawled a fluid cooler in.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> nice try but this is for cast iron too there is no difference in the code between the two. Had a engineer try to tell me you could use cast for ten feet then go to plastic. He said by that by time it would cool down. I showed him the code and he drawled a fluid cooler in.


We also have to install boiler blow off tanks to bring down the temp, was just making a joke on the C.I.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> We also have to install boiler blow off tanks to bring down the temp, was just making a joke on the C.I. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


ya the blow off tanks would be under the same thought pattern. And yes I caught the joke.lol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> We also have to install boiler blow off tanks to bring down the temp, was just making a joke on the C.I.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


In ky we have to have a blowdown separator for the boiler blow-off to discharge to


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> In ky we have to have a blowdown separator for the boiler blow-off to discharge to



Samething

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

